# Week 25|26 B&W Challenge: Patterns



## zulu42 (Jul 11, 2021)

This challenge will run until July 24, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

Our next challenge is a well explored theme, but nicely suited to B&W. Make photos of patterns in nature, architecture, macro, any subject. Ten or more bonus points if your patterns are created by light or shadow!


----------



## smithdan (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 14, 2021)

_Sculpture from the 2013 flood_


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2021)

Nikon F2, Nikkor 28mm f/3.5 PC, FP4+. Struggling with the PC Nikkor but think I may have solved the challenge. It's pretty difficult to gage the perspective in the optical viewfinder. Everything needs to be plum to start. I bought a hotshoe bubble level but it is not sccurate, so I ordered a different one, will see moving forward. I should probably invest in a L bracket but with film, it may be a PITA.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2021)

Agfa Isolette II, FP4, DDX 1:4. I was 2 gunning it Saturday, F2 and the Agfa.


----------



## smithdan (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## mjcmt (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 20, 2021)

Great shot @Photo Lady ! Framing, exposure, contrast, lovely. Sorry for the pun, but you are churning out many quality photos!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 20, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Great shot @Photo Lady ! Framing, exposure, contrast, lovely. Sorry for the pun, but you are churning out many quality photos!


thank you so much.. haha,


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2021)

Rule of 16ths


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Way too little abstract photography on the forum  Nominated POTM July 2021


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 246536


Fantastic!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2021)

Lose the frame or no?


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 23, 2021)

I need to get back into it a bit!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 23, 2021)

.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Fantastic!



Thanks, I debated on posting this but I really liked it. I love TriX


----------

